# Moderate Sedation Time



## vickymazza (Nov 2, 2011)

What is the correct way to code moderate sedation by an independent observer for 35 minuetes of time?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 2, 2011)

I found this excerpt from a thread on this site. Great insight from forum member before the AMA updated previous CPT Assistant Feb 2006


Kaynerd

"answer to my previous posting, I have now come across the reference that I needed for coding moderate sedation based on time. In the 2011 CPT on page xii the instructions say, "...A unit of time is attained when the mid-point is passed. For example, an hour is attained when 31 minutes have elapsed (more than midway between zero and sixty minutes)." Based on this 99144 can be billed for 16-37 minutes. 99145 can be billed after 38 minutes up to 52 minutes." 

Below from the AMA

" the new Time guidelines in the Introduction to CPT 2011 overrides the instructions published in the February 2006 CPT Assistant issue. Based upon current CPT guidelines, the appropriate reporting of moderate sedation performed by an independent observer on an adult that lasts 35 minutes would be reported with only code 99144. The rationale for reporting is that when codes are ranked in sequential typical times and the acutal time is between two typical times, the code with the typical time closest to the actual time is used. The “35 minutes” is closer to the stated time in code 99144 (first 30 minutes intra-service time). A unit of time is attained when the mid-point is passed. Therefore, in order to report an additional 15 minutes of intra-service time (as represented by code 99145 and 99150), the mid-point of 7.5 minutes must be passed."


----------



## vickymazza (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!


----------

